# Response I got from Senator John Cornyn (Texas)



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok I called his office, left a VM with all of the talking points Cigar Diva layed out for us. And this is what I got back.
Sounds Like a good guy!



Dear Mr. Flores Iii:

Thank you for contacting me regarding funding for the State Childrens Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) through increased tobacco taxes. I appreciate having the benefit of your comments on this important matter.

As you may know, the State Childrens Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) was created in 1997 to address the needs of uninsured children in America. It was designed for families who do not qualify for Medicaid, but cannot afford private insurance for their children. Over the past decade, SCHIP and Medicaid together have reduced the number of uninsured low-income children by one-third.

I fully support initiatives that increase Americans access to affordable health care. But, I believe Congress should not rely on budgetary gimmicks or tax increases. Instead, Congress should focus on eliminating wasteful government spending. In fact, the Government Accountability Office (GAO), an independent, investigative arm of Congress, has identified billions of dollars in federal expenditures that are vulnerable to waste, fraud, and abuse. The GAO found that more than 10 percent of SCHIP enrollees are actually adults whose participation in SCHIP is diverting funds from the needs of low-income children. Instead of raising taxes, Congress should strengthen SCHIP by considering the Presidents proposal to terminate or reduce the budgets of over 140 inefficient or ineffective government programs. 

You may be interested to know that I offered an amendment to the Fiscal Year 2008 budget resolution that would have strengthened SCHIP and would have ensured that it first covers low-income children across the country. In addition, my amendment would have allowed states to continue using innovative strategies to cover low-income children; improve and strengthen the oversight of SCHIP; and eliminate waste, fraud, and abuse. 

I appreciate having the opportunity to represent the interests of Texans in the United States Senate, and you may be certain that I will keep your views in mind as my congressional colleagues and I consider healthcare funding during the 110th Congress. Thank you for taking the time to contact me. 

Sincerely,

JOHN CORNYN
United States Senator


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

How do I contact mine? I haven't done it yet because I'm not sure
what to write....


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

louistogie said:


> How do I contact mine? I haven't done it yet because I'm not sure
> what to write....


Go here and you can submit a form letter:
http://rtda.org/legislation.html


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Go here and you can submit a form letter:
> http://rtda.org/legislation.html


Thanks, Bobby.
Dang I don't know how to write this.


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

This is the response I got from him. He's very timely with his responses unlike his counterpart.

Thank you for contacting me about recent efforts to increase the federal excise tax on tobacco.Â I appreciate having the benefit of your comments on this important matter.

As you may know, earlier this year, a budget resolution was approved that allowed much of the tax relief Congress passed in 2001 and 2003 to expire causing the largest tax increase in our nation's history. Now, various proposals that would increase the federal tax on tobacco products have been introduced. I firmly believe Congress should not rely on tax increases to fund new government initiatives.Â Instead, Congress should focus on eliminating wasteful government spending.Â In fact, the Government Accountability Office, an independent, investigative arm of Congress, has identified billions of dollars in federal expenditures that are vulnerable to waste, fraud, and abuse.

In an effort to combat wasteful government spending I recently introduced the United States Authorization and Sunset Commission Act (S.1731). This bill establishes a bipartisan commission that would improve Congressional oversight and facilitate the elimination of obsolete and duplicative government programs. This legislation is modeled after the Sunset Act, which the State of Texas instituted in 1977. The Sunset Act has led to the elimination of over 50 agencies and saved state taxpayers more than $700 million.

I appreciate having the opportunity to represent the interests of Texans in the United States Senate, and you may be certain that I will keep the concerns of hardworking American taxpayers foremost in mind. Thank you for taking the time to contact me.

Sincerely,

JOHN CORNYN​


----------

